# Burr Oak Saugeye Fishing?



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

I Have Heard That There Are Some Decent Numbers Of Saugeyes In Burr Oak....i Have Not Fished There In Years, And I Used To Primarily Fish For Bass There. Can Anyone Direct Me In The Right Direction As To Where To Fish There And The Numbers That May Or May Not Be In There....baits To Try, Etc...thanks Alot Guys....tony


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

From what I could see, Buckeye was more productive than Burr Oak. Looks like you're close to Buckeye and thats where I would spend my time  But, if you really wanna try it just fish it like any other saugeye lake. I've heard of people catching them out infront of the swimming area before.


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tony,

From my experience fishing for saugeyes at Burr Oak, the beach area is pretty good in early to late spring and the dam area is good in the summer. I have had the most success using jigs tipped with minnows or half a night crawler. Burr Oak in ways is alot similiar to Lake Logan, but I would rate Burr Oak a little better than Logan, because it also has pretty decent sized largemouths in the 5 and 6 pound range and the channel cats up to 15 pounds can be caught. Burr Oak also has alot of small crappie in it. 

Darryl


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Burr oak definitally has a lot of crappies, but like he said, they are all stunted. Makes a great day if you just wanna catch fish or have a kid.


----------

